# DiRT 4 and DiRT Showdown



## Skud (Jan 27, 2012)

So Codemasters have listened to their customers and splitting their Dirt franchise into two separate games: *Dirt 4* continuing the traditional rally racing for purists and *Dirt Showdown* taking ahead the gymkhana portion of Dirt 3. Read more here:-

Two Dirt Roads Diverged on a Muddy Track - PC Preview at IGN

Here's a video:-

[YOUTUBE]cDyYTjbT9zI[/YOUTUBE]


Apparently, Showdown will complete a circle for Codemasters towards making a more arcade type game out of the franchise which started with off road racing introduced in the original Dirt; then dropping the Colin McRae name completely. Good news for rally lovers is that they are committed to make a pure rally game, at least for the time being. More importantly, it has been allowed to keep the version number to itself. 

Oh, by the way, Showdown is slated to release in May in XBOX360, PS3 & PC.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 27, 2012)

*Re: Dirt 4 & Dirt Showdown Discussion Thread*

Now this is something really awesome


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Dirt 4 & Dirt Showdown Discussion Thread*

Quite honestly I think its a good move by codemasters to seperate the two sub genres. But I wonder how this would turn out because they are rally and simulation masters not arcade experts. Lets see how they do in this game.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

I absolutely hate DiRT, now before you certify me as mad, let me explain why, the game crashes in DX11 mode in Win7 x64, something that was NOT fixed by Codemasters, the problem persisted in DiRT 2, DiRT 3, F1(both), and they never released a patch, I'm gonna boycott this game.


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2012)

I never faced any such problems.


----------



## tkin (Feb 3, 2012)

Dirt 3 random crashes  - Guru3D.com Forums

Unofficial fix, but not as good as a patch to fix the damn game, unlike Crysis 2/Skyrim with patches coming after months.


----------



## Skud (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks like I was lucky.


----------



## Lord073 (Feb 5, 2012)

Gymkhana was the only thing that I hated in DiRT 3. So it's a relief for me that there won't be any gymkhana challenges in DiRT 4. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2012)

For me too. I actually "failed" to finish the game because of the Gymkhana.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

LOL Gymkhana was the best thing for me in the game. Yes it was hard sometimes but really enjoyable. I am actually looking forward for Dirt Showdown.


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like you tread a different path than most of the Dirt series fans.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 13, 2012)

Well I do like rally racing but I love to do nasty things in a racing game. I use to like previous dirt game for their nice environment and good controls. Drifting in any dirt game is satisfying than in any other racing game .


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

New Boost for the Win gameplay trailer:-

[YOUTUBE]bRUT1za4lOQ[/YOUTUBE]




> The publisher says the latest movie "features the chaotic, full-contact, all-action racing set to star in DiRT Showdown. On the streets, in the snow and through the dirt buggies, saloons, muscle cars and more all go head-to-head in chaotic circuit races where drivers must charge ahead of the pack by any means necessary.
> 
> The game will also feature YouTube integration and enable players to issue 'Showdown Challenges' to compete with friends whether they are online or not.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 11, 2012)

Quite nice. Thanks for the share SKUD.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 11, 2012)

what about Dirt 4?where is it any release date or trailer.only thing i can see are showdown.


----------



## Skud (Apr 11, 2012)

Only after Showdown, but Codies haven't divulged anything on Dirt 4 yet.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 9, 2012)

I am not particularly in favour of this split. Should have been one game IMO. donot want to purchase a seperate game just for Stunts/Gymkhana.

also how about converting this thread to a general discussion thread for entire series?


----------



## gameranand (May 9, 2012)

^^ There is already a thread for Dirt 3. Continue entire series there and lets leave this thread for upcoming games. It would be better this way.


----------



## Skud (Aug 17, 2012)

OK, started playing Dirt Showdown. And as much as I dislike Codies to take a completely different route for my beloved series, this game is pretty good fun apart from the Gymkhana drills first seen in Dirt 3. Graphics are awesome and the game run fluently at Ultra settings and 8xMSAA on my system (slightly OCed). Driving is pure arcade but the handling feels better than any of the recent NFS titles. Audio effects are top notch and destroying rival cars is satisfying, although not in the league of Flatout 2. Now if only I can master those shitty gymkhana drills to move along.


----------

